# Pretty nice looking Paperwhite cases on eBay.



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=330927806423


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought one off eBay that is pretty similar to this one and I _love_ it. It was absolutely worth the $11 I paid.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks.. I'm gonna give it a try, just ordered one! 

I have the official Amazon Paperwhite case but I'm allergic to the metal clasp, it gives me a rash between my fingers. Tried covering the clasp with nail polish but that wasn't working too well, so I currently have it covered with duck tape. It doesn't look too bad, since I use a cute designer duck tape, but I do have the change the tape every now & then. Hoping this new cover is nice enough & work out.


----------

